# 1989/90 Yeti C-26 - 20th Anniversary Special



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Everyone has a holy grail.

When I started collecting and restoring, there were certain bikes that guided my passion and served as inspiration for my builds. Unusual gems seen only in pictures, talked about in stories, but rarely seen in the flesh. Although the object of a prolonged endeavor gives a collector direction and purpose, for about a year now, this project has nearly become an unhealthy obsession. My Dark Tower. My White Whale. It has been said these builds can be like a journey, and that is exactly how I feel. I languished fitting the last part, as I knew it would be over. But I can honestly say its done, and I am ecstatic with the result.










Frame: Yeti / Easton C-26
Fork: Accutrax Carbon / Herting Design
Rims: Specialized BX 23 Front / Rear with Tioga Tension Disc Rear Option
Hubs: Bullseye
Skewers: Ringle Camtwist / Ti-Stix
Tires: Onza Porcupine
Pedals: Shimano PD-M737
Crank: Bullseye Gen3
Chain: Sachs / Sedisport
Rear Cogs: Shimano Hyperglite 
Bottom Bracket: Bullseye 
Front Derailleur: Shimano XT FD-M735
Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT RD-M735
Shifters: Shimano XT SL-M732
Handlebars: Answer Hyperlite
Grips: ODI Tomac
Stem: Yeti / FTW Design
Headset: Chris King No Logo
Brake set: Shimano BR-M732
Brake levers: Shimano BL-M733
Saddle: Avocet Racing II
Seat Post: Shimano XT 
Paint: Desert Turqoise / Naked Carbon
Size: 16.5"
Frame Weight: 4.1 lbs
Serial #: None
Place of Origin: Durango, Colorado USA




























What seems like a long time ago, I was lucky enought to happen upon an NOS set of C-26 tubes here in Durango. Their owner saw them as useless, but I thought it might be worth a shot. I offered all the cash in my wallet and promised much more, but the deal was done for less. I showed the tubes to Chris Herting, who laughed. We chatted and discussed the possibility of taking on the project. The concept wasn't all that unfamiliar to him: he had had been approached years before about building a C-26 using a donor FRO and a set of stolen tubes in Germany. He was initially apprehensive about taking on the project, as it would essentially involve re-creating the first prototype, a process he does not remember fondly. Each lug would have to be handmade without the specs provided by Easton. I knew what I was getting into, and in the end, with some persuasion, he decided to build the frame with no promises of success.

          


Chris embraced the project, dubbing it the "C-46," as he realized it was 20 years since he began to design to prototype. During that time I visited him on many occasions, chatting about the bike and its history. For those unfamiliar with the frame, here is an extremely condensed history lesson.

The C-26 name was derived from Chis Herting's first initial and his age at the time he designed the prototype. Essentially, it was a FRO frame using Easton C9 tubes. Herting needed a way to lighten the race bike, and Easton's design seemed the best fit at the time. Yeti produced one bike in 1989, and it made its rounds beneath team rider Russ Worley. After the interest generated from the MBA test in June, Yeti decided make it a production frame and brought it to Interbike. In 1990, select team riders raced on C-26s, however, most of its fame comes from its use during the inaugural UCI World Championships in Durango. Juli Furtado won on her C-26, and John Tomac placed 4th and 6th in the downhill and cross country on his C-26 with drop bars. Sadly, by that time, the sun had set for the project. Yeti boss John Parker never trusted the design, and he shelved it after worlds.

Part of the mystique surrounding these is that no one can seem to agree on how many were built, to whom they were given, and their current whereabouts. Rumors range from three to twenty frames, but I have on good information that seven actual frames were built at Yeti in Agoura, but I can only confirm the location of five.

The full history, a long with tons more info on my bike can be found at

www.yeti-c26.net

A big thanks go out to forum members ER, LH, SM, KM, SR, DM, and NG for crucial part sales. Of course I couldn't finish this off without a huge public thanks to Chris Herting, not only for taking on the project, but including me each step of the way with photo updates, commentary, and just good conversation. Chris is the man.

Thanks for reading. Here's to what's going to be a great 2009 VRC season! :thumbsup:


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

That is a great looking bike. Well done and congratulations! :thumbsup:


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

ssmike said:


> That is a great looking bike. Well done and congratulations! :thumbsup:


ditto. :thumbsup:


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Wow! Fantastic project, right to the last detail.

BTW, I heard about this one from Mr. King Cage.


----------



## Cycleshark (Jan 21, 2004)

wowzer!


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

Absolute.


----------



## cursivearmy (Jan 26, 2004)

*Nice!!*

Wow, seriously good work on this build! it's not often, if ever, you get to actually start with a set of vintage carbon tubes and then get to work with the original builder to recreate an exact bike from the day. In my opinion you nailed this overall build perfectly, it's such an awesome end result. Thanks for sharing the story as well. I can remember being 26, and i sure wasn't up to anything good like creating the first design of something that rad.

seriously, good work on that Yeti, it's my new favorite.

nate


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

wow! Super nice. Dig that super rare fork. Did Herting have that laying around?? Pretty cool. More later as I've got to run.


----------



## pint (Oct 6, 2008)

WOW! Great story and killer bike. Thanks for all the efforts you put into it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

amazing project! thanks for sharing. the fork is the icing. cool.

carsten


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Fillet-brazed said:


> wow! Super nice. Dig that super rare fork. Did Herting have that laying around??


Nah. The seatubes are the exact diameter of Accutrax fork legs. I got the idea when I was plowing through the remainder of the prototype and saw the fork dropout. Herting just used the seattube from the prototype to make the fork legs.

There were two forks built in 1991.










One went on Juli's team ARC for a mag photo, and the other exploded in pieces on the testing table.

They took it off Juli's bike :wink: Last word is, its long been tossed.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

DoubleCentury said:


> BTW, I heard about this one from Mr. King Cage.


I showed it to him yesterday. He never thought it could be done, so he was stoked.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Awesome! How cool is that build! Your hard work resulted in a beauty!


----------



## zingel (Feb 23, 2006)

wow - perfect!


----------



## dick (Dec 13, 2006)

Hands down the most ambitious and impressive project ever posted here.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

dick said:


> Hands down the most ambitious and impressive project ever posted here.


Thanks!


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Whatever VRC competition there is, you win.


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

Love it!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Holy fcuk.

Congrats MW, that is one hell of a journey. I know that feeling very well.

That thing is simply amazing. I'll be surprised if any another bike unveiled this year will be able to match what you've done here.

You are a VRC hero.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

infrickingsane! you know, when you bought those tubes i wasn't sure this project would ever happen. well, it looks like you were the right person for this job. you did an amazing job with that.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

@ VeloC & Rumpfy - thanks. Truly, you guys are the forum heros, I'm just surfing your wake.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

wow

a lot


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Amazing story, and congrats on the finish! It was unbelievably cool reading (in somewhat disbelief) how you had this frame & fork built. Really, really cool. And the bike looks great. Did you take any in-process shots? And if you wanted to ride it, how sturdy is that fork? I guess it's hard to say considering not many were built and I'm guessing not much testing was done. 

Did you go for period-correct with the build, or did another C-26 like Juli's or John's inspire the parts choices?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

dick said:


> Hands down the most ambitious and impressive project ever posted here.


 i was gonna say that. all other mtb vrc sites must bow to you. OOOOOOOOHHHH!:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## badbushido (Jan 4, 2006)

Oh Yeah!
You did it, you are the man!

I like the website too. Bigger pictures would be nice though.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Soooo.....can you bear riding it? This is the first time that I think it's okay for a person to not ride their bike.


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

And to think I was just going to paint my fro and wrap the tubes with carbon look vinyl.  

Great build. Did Chris give you a copy of the "if you kill yourself on our frame set its not our fault" document that use to go out with all of Yetis bikes? Was this bike built to be ridden or displayed? Either way, way to go on getting your grail. 

On another note great site too.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Put that next to Rumphy's Tomac! 

Bravo! New Gold standard is set.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

djmuff said:


> Amazing story, and congrats on the finish! It was unbelievably cool reading (in somewhat disbelief) how you had this frame & fork built. Really, really cool. And the bike looks great. Did you take any in-process shots? And if you wanted to ride it, how sturdy is that fork? I guess it's hard to say considering not many were built and I'm guessing not much testing was done.
> 
> Did you go for period-correct with the build, or did another C-26 like Juli's or John's inspire the parts choices?


@Badbshido - Bigger pics coming. That website is a time eater-upper.

@DJMuff - Process pics on my website. www.yeti-c26.net, but I have tons more. Here's two of my favs:



















When we installed the headset, the fork was just a _tad_ short, so CH whips out the hacksaw and cuts off some headtube. He was like a surgeon with that thing.

Frame is greenlighted for hammering, but fork not so much. There's just no way of knowing, and I'm not going to try  If I do ride it at all, it would be with a regular old Accutrax.


----------



## Zendog13 (Nov 6, 2007)

Simply amazing. Cudos to both of you!


----------



## jacdykema (Apr 10, 2006)

Holy sh!t man! That is the coolest story I've ever heard. One of the tightest builds I've ever seen too. Kudos and thanks for sharing!


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Do we already have a bike of the year only 7 days into the new year?

I think so. The lengths to get this one done are stunning. Great job!


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

ameybrook said:


> When we installed the headset, the fork was just a _tad_ short, so CH whips out the hacksaw and cuts off some headtube. He was like a surgeon with that thing.


Wow, that takes guts. I see the tape to protect the paint, but no guide except years of wielding a hacksaw.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

Beautiful. A perfect example of an object being greater than a sum of its parts. Your passion and dedication for this project really shines through in the pictures and your story. Thanks for not taking any shortcuts and for sharing with us.

Would it be too much to ask you to bring it to Keyesville and put it on display? As beautiful as they are, something tells me pics don't do it justice.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Simply amazing! Someone tell Bushpig we've got a winner for the next 18 months or so. Truly one of the nicest (if not the nicest) builds here. Don't know where the rest of us go from here...Jeez


----------



## haaki (Sep 15, 2008)

*wow, in-freakin-credible*

I hope you come down okay off that high. You have now captured your great white whale. What does one do after?
Enjoy it. Marvel it. It is amazing.


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

...that's the one.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Holy fcuk.
> 
> Congrats MW, that is one hell of a journey. I know that feeling very well.
> 
> ...


+1 I agree...Give him the trophy....2009 MTBR VRC Bike Of The Year!

Darn boys and girl ain;t it just a kick in the back side to have the bar set so high!


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

Bro.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Found a 16" Yeti Ultimate.....want to trade.........I didn't think so!


----------



## Cactus Jack (Nov 29, 2005)

Outstanding.............Helluva story to boot..........that pic of Herting with the saw is chilling


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

[/QUOTE]

Whoever said a picture was worth a thousand words would be proud of you.

Amazing dedication, focus, and attention to detail...absolutely the "build" by which all others will be judged. Congrats.

Steve


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

So great. Fantastic story. Excellent execution. Fix the cable routing and it will be perfect


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Man, there are so many great bikes popping up I can barely keep up :crazy: 

I just clicked on this thread an saw this bike.......

I don't normally do south of Santa Cruz  but that bike sure is sweet :thumbsup: 

Nice Job :thumbsup:


----------



## alexk (Sep 30, 2005)

Cactus Jack said:


> Outstanding.............Helluva story to boot..........that pic of Herting with the saw is chilling


I love that photo of Herting with the saw. Phenomenal.

Phenomenal (there you go kids, a new word for the day  ) build overall. I'm stunned.

Like another poster suggested, we need photos of Rumpy's Tomac replica and the C-26 (or C-46) side by side.

Awesome effort in every respect. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## verticult (Jan 18, 2005)

wow, pretty impressive. I remember when I left Yeti there were several of those frame that had been tosses onto the roof of the restroom. The issue with the originals was the glue. The first were bonded with some perma-bond product and were suffering from galvanic corrosion. An employee of a large mid-western bike company took one for the team (our team) and did some dumpster diving and found the material and supplier that was working. We purchased a small amount and did a few frames. At that time, in the news several military helecopters were having bond-line failures with carbon stuff so the C-26 died.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

bushpig said:


> So great. Fantastic story. Excellent execution. Fix the cable routing and it will be perfect


Thanks NG! Seriously, how should it be routed? I actually stressed about this and looked at tons of pics.


----------



## Michael Staab (Jan 13, 2004)

How great ist that? Like all the others in this thread I'm more than amazed. And I'm a little bit proud that my Porcs are a part of that fantastic project 

BTW, this pic on your homepage was made by me years ago when we had a discussion about the C-26 on our german VRC Forum:










I imagine hanging a big printout in your office that helped you during this project . It really has that Fox Mulder obsession. Congrats

Greetings

Michael


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

"Wow"
"most ambitious"
"VRC hero"
"phenomenal"

I don't know what to add, other than I admire your ability to set a lofty goal and see it through completion. Truly amazing.

Cheers my Yeti brother.  

Joe


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Michael Staab said:


> How great ist that? Like all the others in this thread I'm more than amazed. And I'm a little bit proud that my Porcs are a part of that fantastic project
> 
> BTW, this pic on your homepage was made by me years ago when we had a discussion about the C-26 on our german VRC Forum:
> 
> ...


Thanks, I found it in an oooooold VRC thread. Not a big printout, but its been with me for a few years now. Believe.


----------



## Max Hc (Aug 13, 2005)

Best Bike I´ve Ever Seen ( & Dreamed About )

Standing Ovation.

Nuff Said.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

what will the Shark say?:thumbsup:


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Cycleshark said:


> wowzer!


:thumbsup:


----------



## floibex (Feb 7, 2004)

&#8230; as I said @home you're the man!

awsome²

ciao
flo


----------



## SuspectDevice (Apr 12, 2004)

verticult said:


> wow, pretty impressive. I remember when I left Yeti there were several of those frame that had been tosses onto the roof of the restroom. The issue with the originals was the glue. The first were bonded with some perma-bond product and were suffering from galvanic corrosion. An employee of a large mid-western bike company took one for the team (our team) and did some dumpster diving and found the material and supplier that was working. We purchased a small amount and did a few frames. At that time, in the news several military helecopters were having bond-line failures with carbon stuff so the C-26 died.


I remember asking you some pointers about steel-lugged carbon construction back around 2000 when I first started college and you just grrroaning and telling me to call Chris... And to forget about it!

After stopping by Chris's place on my way back from Vegas this year to shoot the **** about some other stuff, the topic of building this C26 Repro came up. Dear god.

I hope for everyone's sake, but especially Herting's, this is the LAST one!

What a rad project.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

verticult said:


> wow, pretty impressive. I remember when I left Yeti there were several of those frame that had been tosses onto the roof of the restroom. The issue with the originals was the glue. The first were bonded with some perma-bond product and were suffering from galvanic corrosion. An employee of a large mid-western bike company took one for the team (our team) and did some dumpster diving and found the material and supplier that was working. We purchased a small amount and did a few frames. At that time, in the news several military helecopters were having bond-line failures with carbon stuff so the C-26 died.


I passed by this without even paying attention, Frank. Apologies, I meant to email you directly. I always wondered your thoughts...

Glad you approve!


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

*A job well done!*

I don't remember any "part sales". Thanks for taking me on the journey, it was a fun one and to see the final result is nothing less than perfect, (as long as you take the slop out of the rear housing).


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

Just seeing this thread for the first time...UNBELIEVABLE!!!!

I do remember seeing a pic of one of these forks on Laurence Malone's Yeti from a Surf City Cyclocross race from back then, don't know how it faired though.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

WTB-rider said:


> Just seeing this thread for the first time...UNBELIEVABLE!!!!
> 
> I do remember seeing a pic of one of these forks on Laurence Malone's Yeti from a Surf City Cyclocross race from back then, don't know how it faired though.


ha! You probably mean Larry Hibbard.  Both Larrys were fast and raced in Santa Cruz. Only one rode a Yeti though.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

You win Mike. That project wins hands down. No other bike on this forum even comes close. I'm going down to the basement right now to cut up all my bikes with a bandsaw I am so humbled by the effort you put into that one.


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> ha! You probably mean Larry Hibbard.  Both Larrys were fast and raced in Santa Cruz. Only one rode a Yeti though.


That's the guy!!! Used to live in the woods and slept in a hammock!!!


----------



## robinmiller (May 31, 2005)

Just a request about the site: PLEASE make the images into links to higher res versions. The unclickable postage stamp sized photos of such a cool bike are torture!


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Somebody call the Smithsonian and tell them to make room. This bike belongs there.


----------



## p.doering (Aug 1, 2008)

Sweet zombie jesus. Now that is well done.

Just flew right in to my top five (nicest vintage builds I've ever seen), like they were standing still.

Absolutely stunning.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

robinmiller said:


> Just a request about the site: PLEASE make the images into links to higher res versions. The unclickable postage stamp sized photos of such a cool bike are torture!


Thanks again for all the great comments... and the site, I'm on it tomorrow. I swear :thumbsup:


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Hyperlink to bigger pics now available.


----------



## settemarche (Mar 11, 2009)

AB, 

i thought your red and gold package Wicked was pretty sick. this Yeti take the cake. it very well could be the ultimate project. it is now apparent to all of us here that you have far far to much spare time on your hands ;-)

Sette


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

Total boner awesome. Fcuking amazing build. I'm stunned, as it's stunning.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Page 14 in Dirt Rag this month also. Worthy!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

sandmangts said:


> Somebody call the Smithsonian and tell them to make room. This bike belongs there.


agree!!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

colker1 said:


> agree!!


Really? I think the project was awesome and the outcome even better, but wouldn't you put the genuine article in the Smithsonian?


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

@ FB, its art. Accept it.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

ameybrook said:


> @ FB, its art. Accept it.


 Ok fine.

I should say it again. You did one heck of a job recreating that beast. A thing of beauty!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Really? I think the project was awesome and the outcome even better, but wouldn't you put the genuine article in the Smithsonian?


as a design piece?! as a chapter of bicycle history? of course!!!!
the smithsonian has many of those....
do you mean... it's not genuine? why? it was built by the same artisan, using the same materials. why isn't it genuine?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

ameybrook said:


> @ FB, its art. Accept it.


you are an artist!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

colker1 said:


> as a design piece?! as a chapter of bicycle history? of course!!!!
> the smithsonian has many of those....
> do you mean... it's not genuine? why? it was built by the same artisan, using the same materials. why isn't it genuine?


well, ok, yeah, it is genuine I guess in that CH made it with the original tubing and only minor repro items (decals only maybe?). I probably should have used the word original (ie the made in CA originals). Not to take anything away from this beauty, of course cause I love it.

John Parker and FTW also weren't around to cuss and yell at Chris about the frame construction taking so long either.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Fillet-brazed said:


> John Parker and FTW also weren't around to cuss and yell at Chris about the frame construction taking so long either.


Or writing the checks to Chris, who was hourly at the time. :devil:


----------



## yoeddy (Feb 20, 2006)

Been off the list for a while, came back to find this. Wow, just....WOW. Amazing job


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

bumping for some weekday love to one of my all time favorite bikes. Still an inspiration after these 6 years and hoping that some new eyes would understand why we're here in this wonderful forum of mtbr.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Glad you did so GoB.
Ameybrook captures the driving force behind much of what goes on here and why. 

"Heroic" best describes the effort but also the dedication and sentiment not only in his research but in finding/fixing/creating and coercing to reach a goal that he set for himself. 

Really, truly wonderful.

Thanks Ameybrook for all of that and more.

Thanks Girlonbike for reminding me of why.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Ha, thanks you guys.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

In homage to Ameybrook's bike and photo as seen here:









and with yesterday's blizzard providing an opportunity here are a couple of others:









and


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Eastward Yeti migration!


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

CCMDoc said:


> In homage to Ameybrook's bike and photo as seen here:
> 
> View attachment 1045152
> 
> ...


Doc, you have TWO C-26s???

That's crazy....and awesome!

Steve


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

No ECS. I may be nuts but not THAT nuts. 
The drop bar bike belongs to another VRC member - who just happens to live nearby.


----------



## laksboy (Sep 4, 2007)

ameybrook said:


> Ha, thanks you guys.


Hey MW! It's JJ, I stumbled into this thread via another and recognized your old username. I wish the pictures worked so I could appreciate all the nice words. I'm working on a custom long travel tandem myself currently which is how I got here, searching for "headtube cutting."


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

laksboy said:


> Hey MW! It's JJ, I stumbled into this thread via another and recognized your old username. I wish the pictures worked so I could appreciate all the nice words. I'm working on a custom long travel tandem myself currently which is how I got here, searching for "headtube cutting."


What's up JJ! Funny we're still using the same usernames as we did in high school. Get your ass to Keyesville!

Here is the photo of CH cutting the headtube, and the final result courtesy of the Pros Closet photobooth

IMG_2466 by Mike Wilk, on Flickr

C-26-1_zpsjv9qcbpi by Mike Wilk, on Flickr


----------



## laksboy (Sep 4, 2007)

I know. Unfortunately Keyesville isn't going to work out this year again either. I'll be smack dab in the middle of a plant outage working night shift, 6 on, 1 off... We're planning on racing the tandem at Big Sandy, Sea Otter, and a couple of the CES events.


----------

